# Westgate Town Center - 12/12 Floor plan



## Dave*H (Jul 28, 2008)

I am confirmed into a 3bdrm/3bath at Westgate Town Center that sleeps 12 privately / 12 max.  In looking at the website, I don't see any floor plans that seem to meet this configuration except maybe the 4 bdrm unit.  Doesn't it require 6 separate sleeping areas to sleep 12 privately?  The 4-bdrm floor plan appears to have 7 sleeping areas but the 3 bdrm only has 5.  Any idea what the floor plan might be that I am confirmed for?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 28, 2008)

Dave, I believe those 3 bedrooms have a loft with a queen bed, then one bedroom had two full beds, another had one queen bed, then the master had a king, plus the sofa sleeper.  But it has been several years since we stayed there, so I could be confusing it with another Westgate.


----------



## Dave*H (Jul 28, 2008)

Cindy,

Here are images of the 3 & 4 bdrm floor plans:

3 bdrm: http://www.wgtowncenter.com/images4/TC3bdrmfloorplan.jpg
4 bdrm: http://www.wgtowncenter.com/images4/TC4bdrmfloorplan.jpg

What you described sounds like a 4 bdrm including the loft but not including the same floor lockoff.  It also appears that that unit, while sleeping 12 max if you put 2 people in each of the double beds, would only sleep 10 privately.

Dave


----------

